# Kitchen Tap Microswitch - Can it be replaced?



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been told by Brownhills that the kitchen tap microswitch is faulty on my 2008 Hymer Van 522 and that the complete tap will have to be replaced at a cost of £130 plus fitting and vat, over £200 in total. Fortunately they didn't have one in stock and as I was a long way from home when I called at their Newark Service Dept, I told them not to order one from Germany, I would arrange that when back home. 
As it is only the switch that is faulty, I am wondering if perhaps that could be replaced without having to replace the whole tap. Would it be relatively easy for a novice like myself to remove and replace? If so, where would I be able to get a replacement? Any advice would be greatly welcome, thanks.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

To answer your question, yes the switches can be replaced. It's straightforward job I've had to do twice now. The switch is probably OK. It'll be the action of the tap that has probably broken the wire outside the switch. Give me half an hour & I'll have a look for the posts I've done on this & the supplier who sold me the spare switches.

OK, the switches I bought were from 
Here

The post I did wouldn't really be of any assistance to you.

Mine's the Reich Trend mixer tap. The switch could possibly be fitted in situ, but I removed mine as there was an obvious point where the tap was pinching the wires. IE the same thing was going to happen again. To dismantle; Unscrew the operating lever from the tap. This will release the small plastic cover from the tap. Unscrew the small philips head screw holding the white plastic thingy  in place. Take out the thingy & the switch will be inside it & free to come out. The wires will disappear down through the tap into the wiring loom below the sink. You'll have to remove the crimps to pull the wires through the tap.

As the Haynes manual states. "Assembly is the reverse of dismantling procedure"

Good luck. It's an easy job & asking £200 quid plus is taking the biscuit IMO.

D.


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Grateful thanks Dave for all the very useful info. I shall have a go following your instructions to remove the microswitch tomorrow. Incidentally, the website you linked me to also sells the complete tap for £76, almost half the Brownhills price, so if all else fails......!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*taps*

can vouch for Leisureshop direct....good service , no need to pay over the odds.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi D. Can you tell me which Haynes manual you are referring to please. 

Thanks


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi bid 
All Haynes Manuals say that!


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Eureka! Following Davesport's instructions above, I have discovered the fault to be one of the wires from the microswitch has been cut by the action of the tap, clearly a design fault. So, at absolutely no cost to me (contrary to Brownhill's quote of £200+) the wire can be soldered together and the tap will be as good as new... until the next time anyway, as I'm certain this is going to be a recurring problem.
So once again muchos gracias Davesport!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

